
Quantum computing, not AI will define our future - azzen
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/17/quantum-computing-not-ai-will-define-our-future/
======
mimixco
This reads like a puff piece to promote IBM and Google.

It's unlikely that quantum computing will define our future more than AI,
since AI is already a part of everyday life and will continue to grow. Quantum
computing, on the other hand, has no known practical applications as of yet.
The "play with a quantum computer" links offered by the author will show just
how useless a quantum computer is today.

Of course, I don't have any proof that quantum computing will never be real,
but there's quite a bit of evidence to support taking a doubtful stance. Even
D-Wave, the largest and most successful supplier of quantum computers, has to
admit that what they make isn't really a quantum computer at all!

